# 1 man, 6 vials, 8 weeks.



## SFW (Dec 4, 2012)

Hopefully my gears come through today.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 4, 2012)

if my math is correct... this is less than one vial per week. 









negged


----------



## SFW (Dec 4, 2012)

1/2 ml ed cutmix, ramping up to 1ml ed eventually, + 1 ml wk of Long ester test + 40 mgs of Tbol ed

I'll do fine.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 4, 2012)

Jealous. Mine got stolen.
I live in a bad area and Jintani didn't require signature so it got left outside on the steps. Someone got a treat--probably one of the billion homeless people in the area that has no idea what he intercepted.


----------



## ebn2002 (Dec 4, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Jealous. Mine got stolen.
> I live in a bad area and Jintani didn't require signature so it got left outside on the steps. Someone got a treat--probably one of the billion homeless people in the area that has no idea what he intercepted.



Have a word with your mailman, is he retarded to leave it there?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 4, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Have a word with your mailman, is he retarded to leave it there?



They always leave packages on the door if they don't require confirmation.
what else would they do with them. UPS does the same if they have a package for a destination and signature isn't  required. It gets left on the steps.


----------



## ebn2002 (Dec 4, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> They always leave packages on the door if they don't require confirmation.
> what else would they do with them. UPS does the same if they have a package for a destination and signature isn't  required. It gets left on the steps.



I'd leave his christmas bonus on the steps then too.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 4, 2012)

weird mine required a sig lol..


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 4, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> weird mine required a sig lol..


Shoulda been mandatory for these type of packages.


----------



## SFW (Dec 4, 2012)

CK, id wait it out. Unless you know for a fact it was stolen...It could just be late. Id recommend a PO box so you dont have to worry about someone snatching it. 

Anyway, Richard Gears paid me a visit.

Packaging was was done extremely well. All oral tabs are intact. Crimping seems well done as well. Oil appears debris free and well filtered (youd be surprised the shit you see floating around in some vials, believe me) and all vials were uniformly filled. 

Ill be noting results, sides (if any) and PIP.

5 vials of cutmix, 1 vial of test e, One hundred 20mg tabs of Tbol. A nice normal cycle...Not a fucking monster jay cutler cycle that half of you grimey bastards requested.


----------



## SFW (Dec 4, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> weird mine required a sig lol..



Mine didnt, either did KOS's. You must of been the exception.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats on TD
I emailed Jintani he said it was delivered... but no signature. So I know for a fact it was stolen,



SFW said:


> CK, id wait it out. Unless you know for a fact it was stolen...It could just be late. Id recommend a PO box so you dont have to worry about someone snatching it.
> 
> Anyway, Richard Gears paid me a visit.
> 
> ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2012)

mine required sig


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 4, 2012)

1 man 5 vials. Hope it's better than that one man one jar video you did


----------



## SFW (Dec 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> mine required sig



From your Log:


> packaging- not secure enuff for my taste...little freaked when i saw it in the mbox



Anyway, ill prob pin a mil of test and a ml of cutblend today just to get the ball rolling.


----------



## SFW (Dec 5, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> 1 man 5 vials. Hope it's better than that one man one jar video you did



Look who just pops up out of nowhere. lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2012)

SFW said:


> Look who just pops up out of nowhere. lol



Back from rectal reconstruction surgery apparently


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 5, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Back from rectal reconstruction surgery apparently


It was widening surgery not reconstruction! I'm aiming for Azza like gapes


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 5, 2012)

SFW said:


> From your Log:
> 
> 
> Anyway, ill prob pin a mil of test and a ml of cutblend today just to get the ball rolling.


damn...you are right...that was something else roid related i had to sign for...


----------



## SFW (Dec 6, 2012)

Im gonna do an injection vid on fri.

1/2 ml of cutmix and 1 ml of test e. Then ill go from there.

Ill assess pip, strength increases (or decreases) morning wood, overall libido etc

Ive been carefully monitoring my bodyweight and lift numbers. I should gain some strength and size over the next two weeks with the addition of the long ester test, since i had already been using cutaxyl @ .5 ml, ed


----------



## SFW (Dec 7, 2012)

Pinned .5 ml each (cutmix and test e)

Zero pip @ 1 ml or so combined. (bout an hour ago)

Ill be updating daily (hopefully)

Review - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Dec 8, 2012)

Pinned another ml (.5 each of cutmix and test e) into my right delt. 

An hour later i Said fuck it, and pinned a ml of cutmix into my left glute. 

2 mls of cut mix in 2 days + 1 ml of test e

Im going to the gym at 2 am for chest and biceps.

Hit back and triceps on the 7th.

No real pip to speak of. At all.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dam brother looking pretty jacked to begin with in the videot


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2012)

murf23 said:


> Dam brother looking pretty jacked to begin with in the videot



Thanks man. This cycle shouldn't yield me any real growth though. I basically transitioned from one cutblend (with the same 50/50/50 ratio) to this cutmix. The only addition is the extra 250/wk test E

Im assuming a bit of increased libido and torque during workouts....And at the very least, maintaining strength and size.

By the middle of the week, it should be clear if these cutblends are the truth or not.

I am Exclusively using Jintani at this point. Its been quite a few days since Ive used Kalpa. 

At this point, i am noticing: Increased sleep length, tricep and back DOMS (which is gay because my workout a couple of days ago was weak), less random boners.

But as the days roll by, things will be even clearer to me.

Basically if i cant push/pull the numbers i was 2 weeks ago, then something may be wrong.

I injected 1ml into my right glute @ midnight. 

Did not lift at all on the 9th.


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2012)

Fuck. Went to sleep for 2-3 hrs and woke up drenched. Couldnt get back to sleep so i Had to test my strength. I Made 2 personal records this morn....Been trying to hang/clean/press 245 for the longest and those who have followed my neomeds journal know this. (Got 235 x 8 as well)

This is a good sign of things to come...Can only get better from here. 

235 x 8, 245 x 3 H+C+Push Press (PR's) - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2012)

Good lift bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 10, 2012)

good job man...i have been sweating like crazy at work 
people are like" are you ok?"


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2012)

^ Yeah i feel like im radiating heat off of me at this point, AC is pumping. Just woke up drenched, again. Im up for the day though...went to sleep kinda early and my girl is scheduled for minor surgery @ 10am. If i dont lift now, i wont later. Probably Deadlifts.

The PIP is much, much less than other labs ive used before. Which is a nice change. 

I feel like im breathing a bit heavier than before. ordered a kilo of "mormons tea" off Amazon on sat. Came yesterday so its perfect timing for my congested, heavy chest. Boiling some now and ill mix that with some regular tea, coffee and cocoa powder. Its gonna be Disgusting but effective. Got some Yohimbine 2.5 caps from primaforce as well. We'll see what the additional stims do for me.

Gonna eat, drink my sludgy energy drink and deadlift. So far so good with Jintani.

Pinned .75 in my right quad about 20 mins ago. Weight is @ 216. Appetite is increasing slightly. Libido also seems a smidge higher than yesterday morn.


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 11, 2012)

Im constantly reading your logs lol do you ever cruise for very long or come off at all or do you just stay on 75% of the time?


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking strong bro. What length pin do you use on your delt? I'm considering doing a delt shot.


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 11, 2012)

I use 1/2" slin... he probably uses 2" and still dimples his skin lol


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> Im constantly reading your logs lol do you ever cruise for very long or come off at all or do you just stay on 75% of the time?



Im basically on 24/7, like cable news. I might come off for less than a month now and then, but i hate losing strength.



> Looking strong bro. What length pin do you use on your delt? I'm considering doing a delt shot.



Im Using a 25 G 5/8"


I have 21's to draw up with but dont always use em.


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> I use 1/2" slin... he probably uses 2" and still dimples his skin lol



Lol the pins i use are only good for low volume injects. Anything over 1.5cc, oil tends to leak out after withdrawal, because im not getting deep enough into the muscle. But the 5/8's are ideal for ed injects with small amounts of oil.


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2012)

3 sets of straightbar Deads yesterday. 310 x 15, 400 x 10, 495 x 6. Lumbar felt shot so i cut it short. 

518 push ups this morn, first set was 90, then i couldnt get about 50 for the rest of my sets. Some sets were as low as 32, which is weird.

Woke up dry this morn. And im annoyed that i couldnt surpass 90 for my first set. Usually 100+ 

Not sure what to make of these mystery gears yet.

I slept pretty damn good. which is odd.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hrmmm damnnnn


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ Yeah i feel like im radiating heat off of me at this point, AC is pumping. Just woke up drenched, again. Im up for the day though...went to sleep kinda early and my girl is scheduled for minor surgery @ 10am. If i dont lift now, i wont later. Probably Deadlifts.
> 
> The PIP is much, much less than other labs ive used before. Which is a nice change.
> 
> ...



My girl is scheduled for minor surgery ?  Having genital warts removed ?


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2012)

SLept aprox 10 hrs. unheard of.

No sweating. Libido is spiraling downward.

Looks like i gained 4 lbs, mostly around my waist.

More to come!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 13, 2012)

Wowser..... That is fucked up



SFW said:


> SLept aprox 10 hrs. unheard of.
> 
> No sweating. Libido is spiraling downward.
> 
> ...


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 13, 2012)

SFW said:


> SLept aprox 10 hrs. unheard of.
> 
> No sweating. Libido is spiraling downward.
> 
> ...



Ugg!


----------



## Jintani rep (Dec 13, 2012)

What you have is legit gear. We are not noobs to this game. Been around a long time.


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh. What was your other lab name before jintani?

Yeah ill let this journal rock out for a while...so i can really give my opinion on your gear.

As you wish then.


----------



## markeemark85 (Dec 13, 2012)

SFW said:


> Oh. What was your other lab name before jintani?
> 
> Yeah ill let this journal rock out for a while...so i can really give my opinion on your gear.
> 
> As you wish then.



Rock on Bro..Thanks for keepin ur log up to date..Will b watching closely


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 13, 2012)

SFW said:


> Oh. What was your other lab name before jintani?
> 
> Yeah ill let this journal rock out for a while...so i can really give my opinion on your gear.
> 
> As you wish then.



I find it hard to believe he would be so bold as to sponsor a bunch of logs with fake gear heh... that would be extraordinarily foolish. Hopefully things turn around for you soon.


----------



## Jintani rep (Dec 13, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I find it hard to believe he would be so bold as to sponsor a bunch of logs with fake gear heh... that would be extraordinarily foolish. Hopefully things turn around for you soon.



Yeah makes no sense. I will be posting lab reports on our gear.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2012)

SFW always gives a straight up review


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 14, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> SFW always gives a straight up review



Not denying this. I actually PM'd Jintanti when all this started before he decided to have 10 loggers and recommended SFW as an honest logger.
Funny I ended up getting my gear stolen lol. But in anycase could be a lot of things, maybe just taking a bit to kick in. I don't know.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 14, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Not denying this. I actually PM'd Jintanti when all this started before he decided to have 10 loggers and recommended SFW as an honest logger.
> Funny I ended up getting my gear stolen lol. But in anycase could be a lot of things, maybe just taking a bit to kick in. I don't know.



Id like to throw in my 2 cents,  you say it could be alot of things , care to explain ?   Im following along also, who else is among the 10 running logs ? This is the only one Im seeing.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 14, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Id like to throw in my 2 cents,  you say it could be alot of things , care to explain ?   Im following along also, who else is among the 10 running logs ? This is the only one Im seeing.



I was supposed to, my gear got stolen off my front stoop. Believe it or not. I don't exactly have a rep as a liar...

KOS
Jadean
SFW

The rest... not sure.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 14, 2012)

The rest aren't doing shit. A few might still be waiting on gear but most of them I'm betting have it and aren't logging shit. Shoulda listened to me and chucky


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 14, 2012)

Or me 

Lol

SD was too. He's obviously not, as of right now


----------



## kentclark (Dec 14, 2012)

longworthb said:


> The rest aren't doing shit. A few might still be waiting on gear but most of them I'm betting have it and aren't logging shit. Shoulda listened to me and chucky




My gear was just shipped within the last two days , doubt you guys want a log about my day to day life not pertaining to this lab


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2012)

Im not sure what to make of things. FirsT of all, transitioning from one product containing the exact same compounds should be a smooth, seemless flow. But thats not the case. 

Ok for one, im sleeping insane amounts of time. I havent slept over 5 hrs since april. Now i can sleep for 8, 9, 10 hrs easilly.

The night sweats have completely ceased. Dry as a bone. And i never wake up dry, even on small amounts of tren.

Loss of vascularity and overall pump. I gained fat around my middle. Pip is non existent really. Maybe a 1 or 2 on a scale of 10. 

My strength seems off as well. Not way off but i just dont feel on at all.

Im happy about 2 things though. Im happy i didnt pay for these vials. And im happy the oil is at least sterile.

Struggled on skulls tonight. Usually can hit 155-165 for reps but i struggled to make 135 x 10. I still managed an ok tricep workout.

I started using yohimbine so i attribute the iffy boners i occasionally encounter to be from the yohimbine. Morning wood has virtually ceased. If things dont imrpove in a week, ill need to switch gears. Because honestly, i feel like im natty. And im only using jintani gears at this point.

ive been on tren since april. So yeah...crash. I mean its a shitty feeling. Imagine being on tren/mast/test and assorted orals for 8 months straight then bam...nada.

Im still using letro as an AI...so thats prob the only thing boosting me at all. Elbows fucking ache. I need some test suspension like yesterday!

Gonna give it some more time to be fair. Jintani, you suggested i get labs done and called me a moron via pm. And maybe i am. but why would i pay for labs on free gears? This is just my opinion...from a guy whos been on cutmixes since april non stop. Take it for what its worth. Lifts down, fat up, vascularity down, libido down, sleep great, no more night sweats, less hungry, less energy. Night and day from kalpa. You know its bad when youre hoping you wake up wet, just to verify the legitamacy of your gears.

And yeah, makes NO sense to offer bunk gears. If anything, you send overdosed gears to the winners. So they can brag and reel in potential customers.

So my gut says jintani is unaware of the problem. And its a lab issue.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 14, 2012)

Moron hey?


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah. His words. 

But i tell you this. Not long ago, i could club a baby seal with my morning wood. What about now? Huh? ANSWER ME JINTANI! Not so much now.


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 14, 2012)

But they posted perfect labs

Lol


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 15, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> Or me
> 
> Lol
> 
> SD was too. He's obviously not, as of right now





im gunna have my diet done by shelby and my training done by john meadows. I want to see other people's logs to make sure the gear is legit before i risk wasting this golden opportunity.


----------



## SFW (Dec 15, 2012)

Mmhmm.

Well i did some shoulder work.

Warmed up with some HCP

135x1
205x1

Push presses 

225x8
225x9 (not bad i guess)

Upright rows

135x11
145x10
150x10

Behind neck presses

150x13
170x12

Standing press strict
170x17
190x9

Side lateral raises

35x13
25x25

Ate some cake and rice pudding, drank a shake and laid in the 77 degree sun for 20 mins.


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 15, 2012)

damn you for the 77 degree comment! its like 40 here


----------



## SFW (Dec 15, 2012)

UV index 4. Not bad for mid December!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 15, 2012)

225 x 9 is great


----------



## SFW (Dec 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 225 x 9 is great



My initial intention earlier was 245 x 4 or 5. But i couldnt clean it. So i focused on higher reps in the 225 range. 

Push press 225 x 9 - YouTube

Guess ill hit my back later. Would like to do high weight low rep rows. If i could row high 290's-300ish, ill be content. Ill need to carb up again though.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 15, 2012)

www.JewGears.com/BunkTren


----------



## bigrene (Dec 18, 2012)

Update bump


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2012)

Your mothers!


----------



## sneez123 (Dec 18, 2012)

Looking big  SFW  keep up the hard work bro


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2012)

I apologize for my outbursts.  

I used jintani exclusively since day one. Waited until all other gears were pretty much cleared out and began with good intentions. I have no problems helping out a sponsor, scratch my back, ill scratch yours. 

But i cant go on like this. Ive worked too hard for my strength gains and to potentially watch all of that go down the drain is unnerving.



If by chance the Test E is legit, ill know in another week or so. But as far as im concerned, the short ester cut blends are not doing it for me at all. 

I weigh over 220 now and less aesthetic. Strength is down and i sleep like a narcoleptic.

Anyone who has mixed feelings on Jintani, is probably not using them Exclusively OR they are using orals. The orals were gonna be used for the last month of my cycle, so i have no opinion on them. But these cut mixes suck. They fucking suck! 

Very tempted to crack open my other gears and say fuck it, but ill be fair. Ill give it another week. And ill be doing some Push presses tomorrow. Hopefully i dont kill myself.


----------



## jadean (Dec 19, 2012)

Keep us updated brother. I'm also using jintani exclusively right now but I'm running all long esters except for the tbol which seems legit.


----------



## Problem (Dec 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> I apologize for my outbursts.
> 
> I used jintani exclusively since day one. Waited until all other gears were pretty much cleared out and began with good intentions. I have no problems helping out a sponsor, scratch my back, ill scratch yours.
> 
> ...



We appreciate your honesty though. 
great review..


----------



## Jintani rep (Dec 20, 2012)

All the gear is legit, Not trying to start problems, but why send bunk gear out for logs? No sponsor would do that even the scammer pars.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 20, 2012)

Jintani rep said:


> All the gear is legit, Not trying to start problems, but why send bunk gear out for logs? No sponsor would do that even the scammer pars.



This is true...
But maybe the powders were no good. Maybe your source messed up... I dunno
I don't think SFW would jew you to benefit another sponsor.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 20, 2012)

Sfw is now a mere mortal


----------



## Jintani rep (Dec 20, 2012)

We have logs on 3 forums going and this is the only unhappy person. Also they wre not noobs on the other forums.


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2012)

Im hanging on to strength. Thankfully. I do sleep 10 hrs a night so maybe thats helping me recover. 


Did 12 sets of shoulder type stuff this evening. I guess my best sets were my 5th and 6th sets. 225 x 10 H/C/Pushpress (PR) and then a 205 x 9 strict standing press. Ok not bad. But i should be killing it at these dosages. Im still pinning 1 ml ed. My test E is nearly gone because ive been banging that like a junkie. 

I predict a 10 lb fat gain over the next few days. Usually on a good amount of tren, most of my food goes into the muscle. When im natty and i eat like a slob, it goes around my ass waist.

Beh. Im gonna hit triceps in a few. Hopefully i dont cripple myself on skull crushers.

Im eating farina now. Very anabolic.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 21, 2012)

Interesting will keep trying


----------



## The BUTCHER (Dec 21, 2012)

hi guys, iam new here and would like to introduce my self. 

Iam butcher from Slovakia and would like like to kick it off with an order places at neomeds.... what do you think of it, especially Kalpa brand? 

thanks

The BUTCHER


----------



## R-fresh77 (Dec 22, 2012)

I haven't read one solid review on their oils. Every board is bitching about their TREN. IM GLAD I READ REVIEWS, I ALMOST SPENT 1,500 WITH THEM! I CANT ORDER FROM THESE PEOPLE, TOO MANY NEGATIVE REVIEWS. YES,I HAVE EVERY RIGHT TO SAY THIS! THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP!!! WHAT A JOKE!!!!!!!


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 22, 2012)

Sfw, how does it feel to be weak, not big, and pasty like the rest of us?


----------



## SFW (Dec 22, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Sfw, how does it feel to be weak, not big, and pasty like the rest of us?



I would have to get AIDS, stop eating, catch influenza and avoid sunlight for several months to be as weak and pale as the rest of you pasty goons!


----------



## SFW (Dec 22, 2012)

226 today. Mother of fuck.

Sleeping like baby jesus on ambien. 

Starting my new batch on Xmas day. If this next batch is bunk, im just gonna start knitting or doing oil paintings.


----------



## Laborer (Dec 22, 2012)

I will take a smedium, thanks


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 22, 2012)

He means a small^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2012)

SFW said:


> 226 today. Mother of fuck.
> 
> Sleeping like baby jesus on ambien.
> 
> Starting my new batch on Xmas day. If this next batch is bunk, im just gonna start knitting or doing oil paintings.



New batch of the same gearasis?


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 23, 2012)

You are immune to gears from abusing them for so long !  Just saying ?


----------



## The BUTCHER (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi guys, recently joined your forum.... just want to say hi to everyone and Happy Xmass  ... 

Would like to order some stuff off the Neomeds and would like to hear your opinion (Kalpa, Bhalkan, Pharmax)...

Thanx a lot!  

Butcher


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 25, 2012)

Why wouldn't you just post this in the neomeds section?


----------



## sneez123 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yea dude go to Wal-Mart and ask them about k-mart and let us know what they say!!! Use your head bro


----------



## The BUTCHER (Dec 28, 2012)

sneez123 said:


> Yea dude go to Wal-Mart and ask them about k-mart and let us know what they say!!! Use your head bro



no, will go to TESCO, that is better  .... just wanted to hear your opinions, what so hard to understand about it? New member, asking for advice hmm?... 

Yeah, you should definitely use it, but as you don't have nothing in it, won't help you either.  Maybe you should stop injecting it to your head causing your self a permanent lobotomy.


----------



## Jintani rep (Dec 28, 2012)

This log was never started with good intentions is my gut feeling, should not have given free gear to another source rep.


----------



## cube789 (Jan 3, 2013)

^^


----------

